
Java's 25th Birthday - suyash
https://blogs.oracle.com/java/our-world-moved-by-java
======
suyash
Join us to celebrate Java's 25th Birthday and hear about it's bright future
from open source leaders and Java Champions on May 20th. Details for
Registration are in the blog.

